# Errore mount CDROM/DVD

## socksz

Sera a tutti,

ho un problema.

Di solito monto senza problemi i cdrom con un:

```
# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

Pero` poco fa ho provato a montare un nuovo DVD-RW vuoto, appena scartato, e mi da:

```
osiris # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

osiris # dmesg | tail

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

```

Come posso risolvere scusate?

Grazie mille!   :Wink: Last edited by socksz on Thu Nov 30, 2006 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Beh, a quanto mi risulta un DVD-RW nuovo non contiene un filesystem e non credo sia nemmeno formattato... Come pretendi di montarlo?

Ciao.

----------

## lavish

Se l'idea era: monto un DVD-RW nuovo per poi copiarci i dati dentro.. ehm.. no, non funziona cosi'  :Razz: 

Come vedi infatti ti chiede di specificare l'fs visto che non trova niente a cui associarlo.

L'errore riscontrato in dmesg invece, non c'entra assolutamente nulla con il mount.

//EDIT: spostato dal forum principale al  Forum di discussione italiano

----------

## socksz

E quindi scusate, come devo fare ora?

Ho bisogno di montare un DVD-RW per poterci scrivere dentro dati.. ho provato a formattarlo con k3b ma non succede niente comunque.

Grazie, saluti.

----------

## lavish

ehm... ma veramente non ti e' mai venuto in mente che forse dovresti scrivere i dati come avresti fatto per un normalizzimo DVD+/-R? Quindi "masterizzare un DVD di dati" dal programma/interfaccia che ti aggrada di piu' ? ....

----------

## Flonaldo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ehm... ma veramente non ti e' mai venuto in mente che forse dovresti scrivere i dati come avresti fatto per un normalizzimo DVD+/-R? Quindi "masterizzare un DVD di dati" dal programma/interfaccia che ti aggrada di piu' ? ....

 

ehhehehe, in effetti!   :Laughing: 

Cmq sfrutto questo thread per chiedere al volo una cosina; qual'è un buon programma per masterizzare? Ne ho provati davvero tanti ma non ho mai trovato quello definitivo...consigli?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   ehm... ma veramente non ti e' mai venuto in mente che forse dovresti scrivere i dati come avresti fatto per un normalizzimo DVD+/-R? Quindi "masterizzare un DVD di dati" dal programma/interfaccia che ti aggrada di piu' ? .... 
> 
> ehhehehe, in effetti!  
> 
> Cmq sfrutto questo thread per chiedere al volo una cosina; qual'è un buon programma per masterizzare? Ne ho provati davvero tanti ma non ho mai trovato quello definitivo...consigli?

 

dipende dai gusti.....

io uso k3b è non ho mai avuto nessun problema,  sennò se usi gnome puoi usare gnomebaker, 

ciauz

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Sicuramente la mitica tripletta cdrecord, cdrdao e growisofs, magari accompagnati da mkisofs.

Se vuoi un frontend, so che il più utilizzato è k3b; esiste gnomebaker, esiste X-CD-Roast, esiste anche nerolinux... Sta a te decidere.

Ciao.

----------

## lucapost

Uno in gtk2 che non si porta dietro metà gnome è graveman.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ehm... ma veramente non ti e' mai venuto in mente che forse dovresti scrivere i dati come avresti fatto per un normalizzimo DVD+/-R? Quindi "masterizzare un DVD di dati" dal programma/interfaccia che ti aggrada di piu' ? ....

 

Personalmente gli RW preferisco di gran lunga montarli direttamente e usarli come grossi supporti riscrivibili...

Grazie UDF  :Cool: 

----------

## fikiz

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Personalmente gli RW preferisco di gran lunga montarli direttamente e usarli come grossi supporti riscrivibili...
> 
> Grazie UDF 

 

ma e' possibile fare questa cosa? pensavo fosse necessario usare un DVD-RAM... spiegati meglio! thx   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *fikiz wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Personalmente gli RW preferisco di gran lunga montarli direttamente e usarli come grossi supporti riscrivibili...
> 
> Grazie UDF  
> 
> ma e' possibile fare questa cosa? pensavo fosse necessario usare un DVD-RAM... spiegati meglio! thx  

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW spiega anche come usare i dvd rw

Inoltre se cerchi nel forum trovi anche alcune discussioni in merito.

Per adesso ho notato che con opzioni di default c'è un limite di 1 gb sulla dimensione dei file ma non ho mai avuto tempo e stimoli per cercare soluzioni a questo inconveniente ...

----------

## socksz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ehm... ma veramente non ti e' mai venuto in mente che forse dovresti scrivere i dati come avresti fatto per un normalizzimo DVD+/-R? Quindi "masterizzare un DVD di dati" dal programma/interfaccia che ti aggrada di piu' ? ....

 

Ci avevo provato.

Ma k3b mi diceva che non trovava nessun media inserito, eppure il DVD c'era.

Questo e' l'errore di k3b e di dmesg:

---> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/492/errorej1.png

e questo e' il dmesg:

```
hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x50 { LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x0

SQUASHFS error: unable to read superblock
```

/dev/hdb sarebbe il lettore cd/dvd..

avete qualche idea? Saluti.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Sembra che tu abbia problemi hw. Anche il mio masterizzatore torna gli stessi errori (ma il mio masterizzatore è quello di un laptop, quindi non so quanto lo possa sostituire): non posso più masterizzare DVD ma i CD li fa bene...

Ciao.

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW spiega anche come usare i dvd rw
> 
> Inoltre se cerchi nel forum trovi anche alcune discussioni in merito.

 

Ma...   :Shocked:   Che figata! Non ne sapevo nulla... grazie mille, non vedo l'ora di provare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## socksz

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Sembra che tu abbia problemi hw. Anche il mio masterizzatore torna gli stessi errori (ma il mio masterizzatore è quello di un laptop, quindi non so quanto lo possa sostituire): non posso più masterizzare DVD ma i CD li fa bene...
> 
> Ciao.

 

Oddio. Anche il mio e` quello di un laptop.

Comunque magie delle magie, non riesco piu` a montare neanche un CD (si, un CDROM) vergine!

Gli errori son gli stessi, ho cercato nei forums e sembra un problema molto noto..

Ora vedo come posso risolvere, anche perche` non penso sia un guasto all'hardware, perche` sotto Windows, il masterizzatore funziona bene.

Saluti.

----------

## socksz

Allora riprendiamo dall'inizio.

Ho problemi a montare CD/DVD.

Ora vi posto tutto per bene.

- /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda2  /boot       ext2   defaults,noatime             1  2

/dev/hda5  /           ext3   noatime                      0  1

/dev/hda6  none        swap   sw                           0  0

/dev/hda7  /mnt/data   vfat   defaults,users,rw,umask=000  0  0

/dev/hdb   /mnt/cdrom  auto   user,exec,noauto             0  0

none       /proc       proc   defaults                     0  0

none       /dev/shm    tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec          0  0
```

Allora, ho appena messo un CD *vergine*, non un DVD, un semplice CD vuoto da 700MB. Provo a montarlo.

```
# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

Riprovo:

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Vediamo il dmesg:

```
# dmesg | tail -n20

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 132

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x0

SQUASHFS error: unable to read superblock

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdb, iso_blknum=16, block=16
```

```
# grep NLS .config

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y
```

Cosa succede? Come mai mi fa questo scherzo?

saluti a tutti,   :Wink: 

PS: meglio spostare in forum italiano?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *socksz wrote:*   

> non riesco piu` a montare neanche un CD (si, un CDROM) vergine!

 -_- Nemmeno i CD vergini si montano, non sono formattati! Tutto ciò che è vergine lo è perché non è formattato. Se non è formattato, non è possibile montarlo.

Prova a masterizzarlo con una .iso e poi a montarlo:

```
cdrecord -v -speed 16 -eject nome.iso
```

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad inserire in /etc/fstab la riga relativa al cdrom cosi:

```

/dev/hdb   /mnt/cdrom          iso9660         noauto,default,user,ro,rw 0 0

```

nel kernel prova cosi:

```

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

ciauz e facci sapere se per caso funge.

----------

## socksz

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *socksz wrote:*   non riesco piu` a montare neanche un CD (si, un CDROM) vergine! -_- Nemmeno i CD vergini si montano, non sono formattati! Tutto ciò che è vergine lo è perché non è formattato. Se non è formattato, non è possibile montarlo.
> 
> Prova a masterizzarlo con una .iso e poi a montarlo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora non mi sono spiegato, lo ho detto anche prima.

Ho provato anche con k3b, come facevo sempre, a mettere dei dati, o degli mp3, su questo cd vuoto, e mi diceva che non trovava nessun media!

saluti.   :Wink: 

@crisandbea:

purtroppo non funziona neanche cosi` =\.. strano eh, aspetto consigli, saluti

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se manco riesci più a montare i cdrom...

O hai toccato qualche impostazione di troppo...

O puoi pure suonare la campana a morto per il tuo lettore...

----------

## socksz

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> se manco riesci più a montare i cdrom...
> 
> O hai toccato qualche impostazione di troppo...
> 
> O puoi pure suonare la campana a morto per il tuo lettore...

 

Non credo sia la seconda, visto che su Windows va tutto perfettamente bene.

La cosa strana e` che i cd/dvd con dentro qualche dato che avevo fatto tempo fa, li monta correttamente..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Quote:*   

>  Tutto ciò che è vergine lo è perché non è formattato. Se non è formattato, non è possibile montarlo.

 

ha ragione "syntaxerrormmm" , se i supporti cd/dvd sono nuovi quindi vergini,  non puoi montarli da riga di comando. 

ciauz

----------

## socksz

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Tutto ciò che è vergine lo è perché non è formattato. Se non è formattato, non è possibile montarlo. 
> 
> ha ragione "syntaxerrormmm" , se i supporti cd/dvd sono nuovi quindi vergini,  non puoi montarli da riga di comando. 
> 
> ciauz

 

be` ok, e quindi?  :Very Happy: 

cioe` in qualche modo dovro` pur scrivere su sto cd.. se neanche k3b me lo legge..

----------

## crisandbea

 *socksz wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *Quote:*    Tutto ciò che è vergine lo è perché non è formattato. Se non è formattato, non è possibile montarlo. 
> 
> ha ragione "syntaxerrormmm" , se i supporti cd/dvd sono nuovi quindi vergini,  non puoi montarli da riga di comando. 
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

se k3b non te lo legge dovresti dirci che errore ti dà,  poi hai configurato k3b, in modo da utilizzarlo come utente e non come root???

ciauz

----------

## socksz

errore: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/492/errorej1.png

ho usato k3b come root.

----------

